

The Distance using Haversine Formula - ksetyadi
http://blog.ksetyadi.com/2012/09/the-distance-using-haversine-formula/

======
twiceaday
The general topic here is Calculus of Variations, and the question is: what is
the shortest distance between two points on a surface.

